# 1911 Iver on the road



## Ed Minas (Apr 18, 2018)

*****warning for those who like rusty bikes look away and bypass this post*****

In November 2016 I purchased this 1911 Iver Johnson.  Today with some snow still on the ground I took it for it’s madien voyage.  I know there will folks that find it offensive to have restored this bike and to you I say I am sorry.  That said there was no orginal paint on the machine except were the badge once was.     To those who appreciate the after pictures thank you.   This was my first ever bike project and I could have not done it without you fellow capers.  So many people have helped with parts pictures and information.  So many I can’t even recall but to you I say thank you from the bottom of my heart.  You are all rock stars

BEFORE













after


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 18, 2018)

Are you kidding? Who wouldn't like this thing, it's beautiful. Great colors and good work!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2018)

I probably wouldn't have restored it, I'm in the same position with a 1911 National project.
You've done a fantastic job though, anyone would love riding that!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 18, 2018)

Absolutely love it Ed !  That Iver looks fantastic !  Great job making this your own bike........................would love to see a close up pic of the paint treatment on the wheels, they look very, very nice.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 18, 2018)

Love the watch holder ! Nice work.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 18, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Duchess (Apr 18, 2018)

That looks incredible! Being from New England and losing three much loved cars to rust and tendency of others to rust that I'd otherwise like to have giving me pause, I find absolutely nothing appealing in it.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Apr 18, 2018)

A gorgeous piece of machinery.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 18, 2018)

o boy that's a nother killer bike Gordon !!!!  wow I reelly like it !!!!! see you at memory lane


----------



## Bozman (Apr 19, 2018)

Breathtaking restoration.  Who did your nickel plating?  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeWalker (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow.  I love seeing these bikes restored and ridden. Kudos!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 19, 2018)

I usually prefer original condition bikes, but you sure did an excellent job on the paint, stripe work and plating!! If a person restores, do it right or not at all!!
A great eye for detail......


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 19, 2018)

Super, Super Nice!!!
However, Being an Honest Person; The Seat Has to Go!!!


----------



## Greg M (Apr 19, 2018)

Can I borrow it for next month’s tweed ride?  I promise to bring it back...eventually.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 20, 2018)

Is that a Brooks saddle?


----------



## mongeese (Apr 20, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Super, Super Nice!!!
> However, Being an Honest Person; The Seat Has to Go!!!


----------



## Bozman (Apr 20, 2018)

Fantastic job!  A buddy of mine just picked up an Iver today for me.  Looks like your before picture.  I hope to make it like your after pics.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Minas (Apr 20, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Breathtaking restoration.  Who did your nickel plating?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



 Thank you so much.  Custom Chrome Plating, Grafton Ohio.  You are correct however it is nickel plating. Maybe they should change their to Custom Nickel Plating.  Lol


Good luck with your restoration.  Please send pictures when it is done.


----------



## Ed Minas (Apr 20, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Is that a Brooks saddle?




It is a Brooks saddle for riding purposes.


----------



## Ed Minas (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you to all of you for the kind remarks.  As I said before I could not have done it with out all the help from Cabers.

I learned a heck of a lot along the way and did a ton of research which was almost as much as riding this piece of history.  I never thought I would ride something almost 50 years older than I am.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 21, 2018)

They ride nice, too! My racer rides well, so I imagine this one's a dream.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 22, 2018)

Ed Minas said:


> Thank you so much.  Custom Chrome Plating, Grafton Ohio.  You are correct however it is nickel plating. Maybe they should change their to Custom Nickel Plating.  Lol
> 
> 
> Good luck with your restoration.  Please send pictures when it is done.



Thank you for the info.  I love the look of the nickel plating. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pelletman (Apr 26, 2018)

I think it looks great, with the exception of the saddle.  Awesome job!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 28, 2018)

Amazing restoration, it looks be-a-u-ti-ful.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 30, 2018)

great job! not sure why anyone would want to leave it rusty.


----------

